# Anyone have a how to for changing a timing belt on 83 stanza?



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

I have an 83 stanza with the 2.0 (i think) and it needs a new timing belt... anyone have a how to on this?

i really dont want to spend $15 on a chilton or haynes manual i will use once.


----------

